# more puppy and baby cutness!



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I feel like crap today and Justin and the puppies were driving me nuts so we went outside to wear them out and I figured I would take pictures. The puppies are almost 5 weeks.

Justin and Venom

































Follow the leader!

































baby butts! lol

























Hey I was not done with you!









I think this is bobble head

















Do you see my CUTENESS?

















Chilaxin in my swing









Both boys in the swing

































Bobble Head

























































Venom

















































Kracken


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

OMG I cannot stand the cuteness in this thread! Justin is freaking ADORABLE!! And those puppies are way to cute!!!


----------



## MamaTank (Jun 12, 2011)

The third picture cracks me up!  
Really great pictures!!


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

awesome pics!!! they are all adorable!!!


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

Awww, this cheered me up. btw..If Kracken doesn't work out for you.. send her my way! lol..I joke! I joke! I am so excited to see what she does for you in schutzhund!


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

Why do you torture me I want bobble head!!!!!! Justin is super cute kinda got that evil smile in some of those pics lol


----------



## Hemi (Aug 30, 2011)

those are too cute


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

OMG so cute that squishy face justin makes is hilarious. The swing pics were adorable too. Nice your keeping them all my boys loved there puppys but saying goodbye was pretty hard on them they sure get attached to there puppys.


----------



## Papi_ (Aug 30, 2011)

Later gator   
Nice pics.


----------



## EL CUCO (Jul 25, 2011)

Baby buttss! Lol :d


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

OMG Lisa how freakin cute. I love the jonny jumper pics.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Definite cuteness overload.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Very very cute! Don't you just love having a baby to play with your own baby and pitties pictures! Lol nothing beats the cuteness of babies and pitties.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

OMG! These pics are so dang cute!!! Justin is such a doll face..... but Lisa, I have to be honest and say that this face reminds me of CHUCKY LOL! You remember the movie right? The red headed doll that is evil LOL! I love Justin's facial expressions in some of these pics but this picture below takes the cake!!! I could not stop laughing the minute I saw it! Priceless :woof:


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

LMAO It totally is a Chucky face!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

That's his "pitty pups are fun to throw" face! LOL


----------



## LadyRampage (Apr 11, 2009)

Im with Bella... that picture is PRICELESS!!! Justin is wayyy to cute!!! And the puppies are gorgeous!!!!

Ok am I going to get to meet Justin at Nationals??


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

LadyRampage said:


> Im with Bella... that picture is PRICELESS!!! Justin is wayyy to cute!!! And the puppies are gorgeous!!!!
> 
> Ok am I going to get to meet Justin at Nationals??


No, Grandma is going to watch him while we go play with dogs! He is too young to bring and I am going to be doing the Safe dog test for nationals and will not have time for him. Maybe next time


----------



## SideKick (Jul 18, 2011)

Too cute and still not helping me with my puppy fever.



performanceknls said:


> No, Grandma is going to watch him while we go play with dogs! He is too young to bring and I am going to be doing the Safe dog test for nationals and will not have time for him. Maybe next time


You're doing safe dog testing at nationals?! Sign me up! Do we sign up when we register or what?


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

SideKick said:


> Too cute and still not helping me with my puppy fever.
> 
> You're doing safe dog testing at nationals?! Sign me up! Do we sign up when we register or what?


When you come for nationals at the registration table there will be a sign up sheet. Yes I will be doing the testing in between weight pull. Barca is pulling on Sat and I do Conformation on Sun.


----------



## Eric (Oct 21, 2010)

Love the pics Lisa!! Your little boy is adorable!! So are the pups, I'm glad that they are doing well 

Just some advice, next time you include pics of all the babies, put a warning on the cuteness level in the thread title  haha


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Super preciousness, Lisa! I lubs hims!


----------



## Pink (Jun 29, 2011)

Love it. Too cute!


----------

